# East choctawhatchee bay redfish



## richm0nd

Do they still exist? I've been fishing 3 times a week with live shrimp in all my favorite holes and the only thing I've caught is trout. This has not been the case in years past. From what I'm hearing, there have been an influx of inshore charters in the area and with the 2 fish limit, some people think the reds may be getting fished out (I hope not). Anyone catching them? Any regularity?


----------



## TheLooney1

They do exist

This guy was caught 2 weeks ago under a school of mullet. Out near Sandestin...


----------



## panhandleslim

There are still jillions of them out there. Inshore Charters (of which I am not one) can't even scratch the surface. My experience and that of some friends of mine who usually slay them, is that they are in some transition right now and are a little more difficult to come by. One day you will find them and next day, even though you expect them to stay there because the bait is still there, they have moved. I am seeing them pushed onto the beach more than normal in the very, very early morning and they don't seem to be moving to the flats but are in deeper water near docks. Which docks? You just have to keep trying the deep ones till you find the right one.


----------



## tyler0421

I wish they would have kept the regulations where they were. But, I've never seen the redfish fishery in our bay better than it has been the past year or two.


----------



## hsiF deR

tyler0421 said:


> I wish they would have kept the regulations where they were. But, I've never seen the redfish fishery in our bay better than it has been the past year or two.


I agree. Same goes for Bay County


----------



## colescoconutz

You're not the only one man, I've had very limited time the past few weeks and I've only been able to get out during really hot hours and I havent had much luck with locating reds around Eglin flats. The one day I went out with my family kayaking they were everywhere and the next day couldnt find one to save my life.


----------



## WildFeather

*wade fishing*

Just curious but can you park on the side of 98 and walk back to the bay to wade fish? I did it about 15 year's ago and will be going back to Destin for my birthday next weekend and wanted to do a little wade fishing.


----------



## gmoney

Wish I had some pics but someone decided they needed my phone more than me. Redfish are thick and fairly easy to catch after dark or in deep water during the day.


----------



## kanaka

WildFeather said:


> Just curious but can you park on the side of 98 and walk back to the bay to wade fish? I did it about 15 year's ago and will be going back to Destin for my birthday next weekend and wanted to do a little wade fishing.


Believe you have to park off the right of way which puts you in the sand IF YOU ARE allowed to park there at all. Didn't see any paths to the bay open tho just fence line.


----------



## TheLooney1

People park on the north side of hwy 98 on okaloosa Island all the time.


----------



## BY Ryan

I've seen a few small slot reds running out there, but the trout are definitely the main victim right now. Last year I wasn't able to lay in to the reds until around June, but I don't know what's up.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Ive been fishing bay county religiously for 15 years. Back when we used to see several schools a day moving down the flats in wads of 50-200 fish. I havent seen one of those schools in 3-4 years. Also used to see many, many tailing fish which are now almost nonexistent.


----------



## Fowlweather_13

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums...shing/IMG_20130519_201535_482_zpsbdb8984c.jpg




4 Reds and 2 trout me and a buddy caught in Hogtown bayou a week or so ago on Gulp Shrimp under popping corks.


----------



## richm0nd

Thanks for the help guys, I got skunked by the reds again last night, hopefully this weekend will be better. When you guys mention deep water, how deep do you mean?


----------



## mitziman

Its funny you bring this up. I've fished out of the Big Lagoon area for 10+ years and have never had a difficult time catching slot reds, until this year. Plenty of trout, but the reds have been hard to find. 

I've also noticed a lot less bait pods around.


----------



## auwhaler

I am staying near Grayton Beach this weekend. How is Washington Point for Kayak fishing?


----------



## FishWalton

*Pt Wash*

auwhaler: Point Washington is safe for yaks. I see them in the area when I'm there. . Haven't fished there lately but specks and reds are there when the tide and water is right.


----------



## kanaka

TheLooney1 said:


> People park on the north side of hwy 98 on okaloosa Island all the time.


So, are they legal? Or stupid?


----------



## panhandleslim

tailfisher1979 said:


> Ive been fishing bay county religiously for 15 years. Back when we used to see several schools a day moving down the flats in wads of 50-200 fish. I havent seen one of those schools in 3-4 years. Also used to see many, many tailing fish which are now almost nonexistent.


The big schools and tailing fish aren't going to tolerate the Jet Skis and all the oblivious boaters who like to run the inside beaches while you are trying to catch fish. Unmolested fish, like they have in the 'NO MOTOR' zones of Mosquito Lagoon, will still school and tail on the flats but not when they are being harassed off the flats by tard-necks.

I'm seeing tailing fish at daylight before everybody gets their steroid shot and starts running around with their hair on fire.


----------



## Redneckracoon

oh they're there. My grandpa lives in a little neighborhood with a private dock. a river flows out there and there is a marsh in casting distance. i caught a 25" redfish a few weeks ago and you can catch them all day long. i've caught sharks, redfish, trout, and even the biggest bass ive caught a few years ago.


----------



## tailfisher1979

panhandleslim said:


> The big schools and tailing fish aren't going to tolerate the Jet Skis and all the oblivious boaters who like to run the inside beaches while you are trying to catch fish. Unmolested fish, like they have in the 'NO MOTOR' zones of Mosquito Lagoon, will still school and tail on the flats but not when they are being harassed off the flats by tard-necks.
> 
> I'm seeing tailing fish at daylight before everybody gets their steroid shot and starts running around with their hair on fire.


There have been an influx of jon boats in the last few years. The jet skis have never really been an issue in these parts. Lots of guys running shorelines trying to push up schools then cutting the motor and trying to fish the spooked school. We used to have tailing fish all day long if the wind was light and we could stake out points and wait on the underwater stampedes to swim by us one after another. Like the oldtimers say "back when I was out there".


----------



## Buckshot41

This one was caught this weekend! On a top dog JR,on a deep dock about 10 foot was around it! And yes y'all are right they have been tuff to come by! And I didn't keep let him go, his lucky day


----------



## Ashl67ey

The one day I went out with my family kayaking they were everywhere and the next day couldnt find one to save my life.


----------

